
Ask HN: What's that pleasant smell on your skin after it's been in the sun? - gerbilly
Have you ever noticed that pleasant smell your skin gets when it&#x27;s been in the sun?<p>I used to work on a dairy farm, and when the cows would come in on a sunny day, they smelled of it too.<p>Does anybody know what it is?
======
